# Need Turbo Manifold



## 1996_GA16DET (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello, guys. I've decided to tune my Ga16de motor. I've reasearch some of you guys setups. I've decided to go with a t3/t4 turbo! why? I also plan on doing some bottom end work, so a bigger turbo from the start eliminated to stress of upgrading. Right now it's bone stock. My goal is to get 400hp to the wheels, This is my total power goal. But i broke it down to stages. My first stage hp range is 200hp. Right how im looking for a a turbo manifold. I cant seem to find on anywhere. i've search everywhere and no answer. Does any one know of a company who makes the manifold for the ga16de? If so please send me a link to these site.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

JGS Precision Turbo fairly cheap but it has to be welded


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

powertech has a turbo manifold for the qr18 that will fit our cars. and looks very nice


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

got a link for it????????


----------



## 1996_GA16DET (Jan 27, 2007)

Thomsy said:


> JGS Precision Turbo fairly cheap but it has to be welded



I called these guys, they have a manifoldfor the ga, needs a little cutting and welding but i think i have my a manifold. thanks guys


----------

